# Cheapest way to ship heavy large package to SA



## mehii (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi... I hope someone here will be able to help me 

I'm moving back to SA at the end of the year and need to find the cheapest way to ship a package back there.

I do a bit of photography and managed to get hold of some bargain studio lights a couple of years ago. They fit neatly into a bag that's approximately 1.2 m long, 70cm width and depth and weigh maybe 20kg. 

I've looked online and have been quoted huge amounts - £300 - which is the same as what I paid for the lights. But really don't want to sell them as I know I'll never be able to find them at this price in SA.

So does anyone have any suggestions on how to get these home... really not fussed about timescale and was thinking to actually ship them in a container, but have no idea what companies deal with this sort of thing and at what cost.

Thanks


----------



## arripay (Mar 19, 2013)

Take them on your flight??

BA say: Larger items of up to 190cm x 75cm x 65cm (75in x 29.5in x 25.5in) can be carried for an additional over-sized bag charge. (Currently, we waive this charge so you do not pay it.) Any items bigger than these dimensions will require separate shipping as cargo.


----------

